# Hello I'm Giulietta (the wife)



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello my name is Giulietta, Alex's wife.

I need 10 posts to talk with you. so please forgive me for what I am going to do.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

2........................


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great to hear from Alex's much better half!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

3////////////////////////


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello Mr. Teshannon, I know you and Alex have spoken before already.

Good to know you, too.

He is crazy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

4..................


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

6>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

7???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

8<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

and 9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee at last


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

welcome Giulietta!


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Gotta leave you a rep point for effort and for putting up with Alex.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Giulietta:

It's nice to have the real Giulietta here!
You are most certainly welcome, and I've heard great things about you and the kids.

You are also, quite clearly, a most gracious host.

David


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome to the forum Giulietta. How soon before Luis can type? 

Looking forward to your contributions.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally we will get to know the real truth about the man ..

This will be good...We have enjoyed his photos and wondered with some doubt and disbelief how he could possibly managed to keep such a wonderful and good looking family...now if you could please...Post a real picture of the family that would be great..  

Just Kidding...Welcome Giulietta

PS...Do we still get to call him Giu..?

PSS...OH...Happy belated Mothers day!!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Giulietta!
I talk with your husband frequently.
We are good friends, but sometimes he is a pain.
He has taught us all a lot here on sailnet. We are all thankful to have him around.

Its good to have you here as well. My wife Julianna has a screen name here as well, but it is hard to get her to log on. She works all day on a computor and is does not want to go online when she gets home.

Keep up the good work teaching your husband all you know about sailing.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I think we already know the truth about the man!

Giulietta,
What's it like taking care of three kids so far apart in age? Does the big one always eat like it's his last meal ever? What was it that Alex said to you that made you decide he needed a mother, 'er, a wife?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to sailnet, Mary (MMR) and I are looking forward to seeing you in June.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

bem-vindo Giulietta. My wife would not let me name my boat after her.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Giulietta,

Now we get to meet the brains behind the man.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard Giulietta. I trust everyone gave her rep for putting up with Alex.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello Giulietta, welcome to sailnet

Oh by the way, Alex is the greatest person on sailnet, he is a wise,wise man and we are all lucky he is here.

Look forward to reading your post, 


There Alex, I did what you said...............so make that in small bills,no bigger than 100's


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

US27inKS said:


> Welcome aboard Giulietta. I trust everyone gave her rep for putting up with Alex.


yes indeed. she has rep!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

US27inKS said:


> Welcome aboard Giulietta. I trust everyone gave her rep for putting up with Alex.


Did mine right away. Maybe we should also rep her if she stops putting up with Alex.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

teshannon said:


> Did mine right away. Maybe we should also rep her if she stops putting up with Alex.


Now that's just begging for a Photoshop job.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome Giulietta


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome Giulietta! Your husband really keeps this place entertaining and he is a great source of information too, we are lucky to have the both of you here.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ola' Giulietta! Welcome to the circus called sailnet... did you know that Alex is the ring leader?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does this mean we have to watch what we say about Alex now?


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Does this mean Alex will have to watch what he says about us now ?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Howdy from America, Giuletta.

Nice to have you around.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

wind_magic said:


> Does this mean Alex will have to watch what he says about us now ?


Worse yet, what's it going to do to his photoshopping!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome Giulietta! We have read with interest Alex's many tales about your beautiful family--I especially enjoy hearing about your little devil, Luis, because I have one just like him! (Mine is 2, his name is Cooper, and he has no respect for gravity.) It is nice to see you here! 
DJ


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Joel73 said:


> Ola' Giulietta! Welcome to the circus called sailnet... did you know that Alex is the ring leader?


Hello Joel, I miss Jaymee. She was so fun, and cute.

How is the life of a married man?

What is the ring leader?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

teshannon said:


> Does this mean we have to watch what we say about Alex now?


Mr. Sahnnon, I have allways seen sailnet, just that I don't participate.

Normally the boys do, but I know what is going on.

Sometimes I get mad with Alexandre, because sometimes he is rude to people, but I see him laugh a lot too, and if he is happy, I am happy too.

I also monitor Frederico when his father is not here, so I read a lot of the posts.

I have other things to do, so I am very busy, but please, don't stop palying with him, because of me.

Giulietta


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

OK...OK...

let's stop the smart a** comments, ok??

She is not appreciating them...she says you all suck and are AFOC's very much AFOCs...

So cut it out....or I will remove her internet previleges...

(estou a brincar amor...)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Busymom, can you give Alex a bad rep for us? i have my own problems to deal with here.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard, I've enjoyed the pictures of your wonderful looking food.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome aboard with your own screen name Giullietta.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> OK...OK...
> 
> let's stop the smart a** comments, ok??
> 
> ...


Yeah right, that will be the day.


----------

